# Walleye Saugeye bite in Ohio?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

My bite on Indian has been average, to good this year on the ice!

Got 11 keepers this weekend, and got a limit by 8:30 Sat morning.

There are times I've been invited to go to other lakes, but usually stay at my home lake, so I can understand, and learn it better!

Just wanted to see how other Lakes are doing compared to Indian.

General info is fine, I'm not starting this thread, to fish someone elses spots , I'm doing fine at Indian with about 35 - 40 fish under my belt this winter!

Lets compare notes to see what body of water is doing the best this winter!


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Your killing me, I've been getting my butt handed to me saugeye fishing this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Its on and off, I limited Sat. Went to same place Sunday and got 3 fish in 5 hrs of fishng, had 2 buddies with me that are very good fisherman, who caught zero!

Had a novice buddy in a different spot on Indian who caught 5!

So you got to be in right spot at right time. I fish it several times a week and have been getting on fish 50% to 60% of the time!

So if your not a local and fishing weekends only,,, the saugeye Gods may or may not be with you!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been having the finest ice fishing season of my life and I am old. Have been hammering nice Saugeye. My bigest this season was 24 inches, fat and sassy. There have been about 24 landed by me and my fishing partners, yea I have had a few walleye in a day but it has been pretty much day after day. Best bait has been a Swedish Pimple with a green stripe on one side.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Weekend guy here, my butt has also been handed to me twice for a grand total of 12 hrs walleye fishing, we absolutely canvas an area at daylight 4 of us,No eyes! trying to get a crew together for Saturday or Sunday. ?????


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

What Lake?


ballast said:


> Weekend guy here, my butt has also been handed to me twice for a grand total of 12 hrs walleye fishing, we absolutely canvas an area at daylight 4 of us,No eyes! trying to get a crew together for Saturday or Sunday. ?????


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Berlin n Milton, Berlin didn't hit my spots but Milton I hit a shoreline that's always produced...??? Both at daylight.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I would say come to Indian but that is quite a drive!


ballast said:


> Berlin n Milton, Berlin didn't hit my spots but Milton I hit a shoreline that's always produced...??? Both at daylight.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

The drive might be worth it, might get snowed in this weekend.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

FWIW, I have caught zero ice eyes this season fishing Alum.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

My buddy and I got 8 last night, and 6 tonight,16-22" fish, vibes and pimples.




MDBuckeye said:


> FWIW, I have caught zero ice eyes this season fishing Alum.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

All i got to say is indian is not even close to best lake for eyes this ice season another lake smoking all lakes around area . Guys are pulling large numbers not just one or two guys and not small fish either. No comparison to this central lake this year. Keep it they are there to be found if willing to look and move.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ballast,
What are you saying when you say " a grand total of 12 hrs walleye fishing"? Are you saying 12 hrs fishing for eyes and nothing? Or did you have a different message in there? Been hitting Berlin alot latetly and not doing so good and I know the lake well, so don't feel soo bad. Will be out again Thurs or Fri and of course the weekend........ Good luck!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

12hrs eye fishing 7 at Berlin and 5 at Milton daylight to 1pm and yes nothing!!. Milton was a real disappointment for me, hit the entire area from the dam to the 1st point across from the beach area. Drilled 30 holes, fished it with 4 guys. Well two guys don't really count because they stayed at the first hole I marked fish at and didn't move the rest of day. But thanks I was getting kinda discourage. I'll be back at it this weekend traveling light and making the hike.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Troy I need to hire you as a guide for a weekend how much is you fee?? Lmao


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've landed 1 keeper and 20 throwback eyes on Mosquito.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fishslim, u know u want to tell us where I'd love to get my first eye ever thru the ice!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Anson ask Carp he the man tearing them up.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got an idea where they're being caught and it's not where I generally fish. If it is someone needs to clue me the hell in.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I heard 5 miles out on Erie, if I had a 4 wheeler I'd be going Saturday. Maybe next year.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I heard the islands r doing well for perch and the walleye r slow but there. Here's a link about the fishing over there http://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.com.../301270003/Ice-fishing-going-strong-Lake-Erie


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm assuming the Lake out producing Indian has something to do with Ohio State! Enough said, I believe an average educated fisherman can figure this one out! LOL!
Good one Troy!
Troy is the man who knows where all saugeyes, walleyes, crappies, bluegills, bass, perch, sunfish, catfish are found in central Ohio! I heard he even catches carp on big doughball spoons!


----------

